# need plowing work NH /



## deathwish (Dec 8, 2004)

greatings 
i purchased a new home and moved 
so i let my res work go 
i live in litchfield NH ,full time roofing contractor 
new eqiupment 04 superduty 8ft diamond 91 f450 dump no blade 
full commercail plowing insurance 7 years ex 
i worked last year for Certified mantainance they took way to long to pay 
and they only wanted to pay $45.00 hour so please i wont waste your time 
and dont waste mine , i will work in mass but will charge for it 
Contact David Aubrey Roofing LLC 603 889 6363 thanks Dave


----------



## BelviderePlowin (Nov 15, 2005)

*Also seeking work*

Greetings,

I understand you are looking for work, as am I.. I'm not offering any to you but I'm available if you need any assistance. I'm in Lowell and I'm currently looking for some commercial work with my 06 4X4 4-wheeler w/ plow and winch. In your case, I could assist you with smaller jobs, sidewalks, walk ways, driveways etc.

Keep me in mind if you run into a 2 man job.

I'm also willing to travel for the right price..

Good Luck!

Hayden L. Barbosa


----------

